# Eifie vs. Meursault



## Keldeo (Apr 2, 2015)

[size=+2]*Eifie vs Meursault*[/size]

Arena:


> *Format:* 1vs1 inverse
> *Style:* still super-cool
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> ...


*Eifie's blob of blob*

 *Mimsy* the female Furret <Keen Eye> @ Sachet

*Meursault's blob of blob*

 *Bass* the male Snorlax <Immunity> @ Normal Gem

Turn Order
-Meursault commands
-Eifie commands
-I forget this is an inverse battle and everything explodes
-Also: Do the Pokemon's other traits change or is it just fully-evolved? I think the only one that matters here is Bass's ability, which I changed to Immunity since Munchlax with Pickup evolve into Snorlax with Immunity.
-Also also: Is Bass's name pronounced like the first syllable of basketball, or like "base"?


----------



## Eifie (Apr 2, 2015)

Yeah, they have access to their fully-evolved form's movepool, they have their fully-evolved form's Speed stat, and their abilities change as well. I think those are all the things that matter. I don't mind if Meursault wants to pick Thick Fat instead though, since you get to pick abilities again upon evolution! Or idk if he really wants Pickup go for it man


----------



## nastypass (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah I have always intended to stick with Immunity on Bass.

ARRIGHT BASS here's the plan: ... blaaaah you could outspeed if Mimsy were paralysed but that won't happen now. curses.

Lead with a Work Up, and then start throwing around Shadow Balls. If Mimsy protects/detects, Work Up again, and if they have a Substitute or Double Team clones, smack them with a gem-boosted Hyper Voice.

*Work Up ~ Shadow Ball/Work Up/Hyper Voice x2*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey Mims, look at that beautiful, shiny Normal Gem... don't you want it? Wouldn't it be nicer to have than that Sachet of yours? I think it suits you better than ol' Bass over there. So you should have it. *Covet* it away and drop your Sachet, pronto!

Then, well, right now I'm feeling kinda lazy, so let's just show him what happens when he spams super-effective moves with two *Me First*s. I have more interesting things in store for you later, I promise.

*Covet (get rid of Sachet) ~ Me First ~ Me First*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 4, 2015)

Last time on Tart Top, we followed Eifie and Music Dragon, along with Mimsy the Sentret and Doctor Proctor the Exeggcute, as they embarked on their epic quest to save the Pacific Northwest Rabbit Pun Factory and vied for the title of Tart Top Champion. Upon being narrowly beaten out in this supreme struggle, Eifie allied with the malevolicious Easter Bunny and transformed the tart into the world's largest caldera (beating out "your face", of juvenile-insult fame). The Easter Bunny's diabolical influence has diabolically twisted the very fabric of space into a diabolical place where everything is reversed and nothing is as it seems. Even our intrepid Mimsy, ultimate destructioned, has been revived into a wondrous Furret. But now, a shadowy figure appears—along with Bass the Snorlax! Could it be…?! Will Meursault be able to save the day?! Find out in this all-new episode of Tart Top Adventures, after this message from our sponsors!

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Sachet
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Still not sure what's going on.
*Commands*: Covet (discard Sachet) ~ Me First ~ Me First

Meursault (O)

*Bass* (m) <Immunity> @ Normal Gem
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Ready to get started.
*Commands*: Work Up ~ Shadow Ball/Work Up/Hyper Voice ~ Shadow Ball/Work Up/Hyper Voice

*Round 1*​
As soon as the flags are down, Mimsy sidles up to Bass with shining eyes and gives him and then his Normal Gem a significant Look. When this fails, she turns to imploring him to fork it over, summoning every ounce of cuteness and sincerity she can muster; mostly this involves saying "Please please please please please???" over and over again. Bass doesn't want to give it up, but after some more badgering, he relents—only to have Mimsy swipe the gem, fling her perfume bag at him, and scurry away to stick her tongue out at him. 

Then Bass realizes it was a trick, his rage reaches epic proportions, and the sky turns red to demonstrate this to the audience in case they couldn't figure it out from his angered expression. The Snorlax gives himself some mental pep-talk to ready himself for the upcoming beatdown he'll be unleashing upon that deceiving, scoundrelous Furret. (The tart bubbles a little, as if symbolizing his all-encompassing fury.) Taking a deep breath, Bass performs an ancient ritual, invoking age-old mystical horrors and arcane otherworldly beings to create an attack of pure hatred. 

His concentration on forming the largest sphere of purple-gray ghostly energy he can is so great that he barely notices Mimsy staring at him intensely, building up a greater one between her forepaws. Tripping over herself a little with the sheer amount of energy, the Furret lets fly her ball at the same time that Bass releases his. The original and replica swirl around each other in midair before colliding with their targets. Both Normal types recoil, more in shock than anything else, as the Ghost energy that would normally phase straight through them sears their skin—is this the true power of Eifie's space-time distortion?! Having been hit in a particularly tender area, Mimsy is left with a strangely raw burn, the likes of which she's never seen before. 

Eager to get another hit in, she summons the same focus, glaring at Bass with a peculiar zeal, and when he begins to execute another Shadow Ball, she does the same. The two Pokemon fire away their attacks again in an epic clash that would probably deserve a slow-motion sequence. And then the referee ends the round and the battlers trudge back to their sides of the tart, surprised how much damage the inverted spectral energy could do.

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Sachet Normal Gem
*Health*: 68%
*Energy*: 86%
*Currently*: Trying to resist the urge to rub her energy burns. -1 Special Defense.
*Used*: Covet (discard Sachet) ~ Me First (Shadow Ball) ~ Me First (Shadow Ball)

Meursault (O)

*Bass* (m) <Immunity> @ Normal Gem
*Health*: 57%
*Energy*: 91%
*Currently*: Winded, but eager to keep going. +1 Attack and +1 Special Attack. 
*Used*: Work Up ~ Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball

Field Notes
-A Sachet has caught fire (if you want to pick it up I can unfire it)

Action Notes
-Bass's first Shadow Ball was a critical hit and lowered Mimsy's Special Defense.
-I couldn't find anything about Me First's energy cost, so I went with half of the Me Firsted move's base damage.



Spoiler: calcs



Mimsy: 100 - 17 (Shadow Ball) - 15 (Shadow Ball) = 68
100 - 2 (Covet) - 6 (Me First [Shadow Ball]) - 6 (Me First [Shadow Ball]) = 86
Bass: 100 - 7 (Covet) - 18 (Me First [Shadow Ball]) - 18 (Me First [Shadow Ball]) = 57
100 - 1 (Work Up) - 4 (Shadow Ball) - 4 (Shadow Ball) = 91



Eifie commands next.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 4, 2015)

If Bass's first Shadow Ball was a crit, shouldn't it have done more damage? (Also, I'm a little confused about the damage for the second one, but it's pretty minor — is there a reason it did 15% instead of 14%?)

I'll post commands tonight, I think.

edit: Also, Covet does damage and is not a Me First[Shadow Ball], right?


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 4, 2015)

Eifie said:


> If Bass's first Shadow Ball was a crit, shouldn't it have done more damage? (Also, I'm a little confused about the damage for the second one, but it's pretty minor — is there a reason it did 15% instead of 14%?)
> 
> I'll post commands tonight, I think.
> 
> edit: Also, Covet does damage and is not a Me First[Shadow Ball], right?


Thanks for catching those, they should all be fixed now. As for the second Shadow Ball, (8+1+1)*1.5 = 15, unless I missed something?


----------



## Eifie (Apr 5, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> Thanks for catching those, they should all be fixed now. As for the second Shadow Ball, (8+1+1)*1.5 = 15, unless I missed something?


Ohh, you're doing stat boosts before multipliers. Okay, thanks!


----------



## Eifie (Apr 5, 2015)

Okay, Mimsy, I want you to hop up to that volcano, get as close to the top as possible without weakening your own attack, and yodel your little lungs out with a *Hyper Voice*! If Bass is using Bide, then I want you to just *Captivate* him. You're really captivating, Mimsy. I'm captivated. Go for it, girl. If he's Protecting, use *Amnesia*.

Then if you didn't get to do the yodel *Hyper Voice* thing, do it now. Otherwise, I want you to fire off a freaking *Flamethrower* from near the mouth of that freaking volcano! Yeah! Sweep it around a bit if there are clones! Maybe accompany it with a loud roar or something and make it look like the volcano is BELCHING ITS FIERY WRATH ALL OVER THAT BASS. Also, like, it should be harder for Bass to reach you up here with contact moves since he's not very agile or anything. If he Protects or is Biding, or is unreachable in some non-substitute way, or if you've managed to forget the move you need to use, use *Work Up*.

Finally, I think you should just stick with *Hyper Voice*. Throw in some eerie moans and wails rising up from the inside of the volcano. It'll be funny, really. If he's Protecting or Biding or unreachable (again, subs don't count), use *Amnesia* if you haven't already, otherwise *Work Up*. Same if you've managed to forget Hyper Voice, I guess.

... Hey, come on! So what if there's no super-effectiveness going on here?! Don't you want to have fun, Mimsy?!

... No, of course I won't regret this like I did in the battle that spurred my ultimate rage...!

*Hyper Voice / Captivate / Work Up ~ Hyper Voice / Flamethrower / Work Up ~ Hyper Voice / Amnesia / Work Up*


----------



## nastypass (Apr 5, 2015)

razzem frazzem covetry i wanted to take it back

Two can play at this Captivating game, you know. Open up with that, then see if you can't trigger an eruption while she's up on that volcano with an Earthquake.  Finish off with a single-action Hyper Beam.

*Captivate ~ Earthquake ~ Hyper Beam*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 6, 2015)

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Sachet Normal Gem
*Health*: 68%
*Energy*: 86%
*Currently*: Trying to resist the urge to rub her energy burns. -1 Special Defense.
*Commands*: Covet (discard Sachet) ~ Me First (Shadow Ball) ~ Me First (Shadow Ball)

Meursault (O)

*Bass* (m) <Immunity> @ Normal Gem
*Health*: 57%
*Energy*: 91%
*Currently*: Winded, but eager to keep going. +1 Attack, +1 Special Attack. 
*Commands*: Captivate ~ Earthquake ~ Hyper Beam

Field Notes
-A Sachet has caught fire (if you want to pick it up I can unfire it)

*Round 2*​
Mimsy frowns when she hears her trainer's commands, because excuse you, her lungs are so not "little"? Her lungs are proud voluptuous magnificent creatures and she's going to demonstrate that by, apparently, jumping on a volcano??? Shrugging as clearly as her (admittedly little) shoulders will allow, the Furret bounds onto the tart before taking and holding a very not-little breath. She peeks over the edge of the volcano in Bass's general direction, cheeks puffed out cheekily, and then just _screams_, her eyes bugging out comically as she does so. The sparkling jewel she stole from Bass earlier glows a blinding white before imploding slightly, suddenly amplifying the sound to ear-rending levels—and then, as suddenly as it started, it's over. A miniature rockslide precipitated by the sheer noise tumbles to a halt, Mimsy inhales a few panting gulps of air to refresh her throat, and Bass shakes his head to remove the echoing whine caused by his opponent's attack.

Taking a calming breath, the Snorlax smooths down his fur in preparation for his next move. Mimsy peers down again curiously, trying to see what her foe is doing, and is rewarded with a dashing smile and a totally kawaii pink backdrop as Bass strikes as mesmerizing a pose as his bulky stature allows. After a few more poses and slightly different kawaii backdrops, he can see she's losing interest, but how should he win her attention again? Bass decides on whispering sweet, cakey nothings and such into her ears, but he's forced to shout them to clear the gap, which somewhat ruins the effect. For her part, Mimsy really doesn't get what his angle is; shouting compliments at someone isn't very romantic, but…

No! She can't let herself get so distracted. Summoning the Flames of Passion and Revenge to envelop her form, the Avenging High Volcano Spirit Mimsy, the very personage of Myrreth herself (or perhaps ARNGNTHULW) descends upon her unwitting prey. Then, as the flawless instrument of hax prepares to send forth the Flames of Passion and Revenge, the sun glints off Bass's fur, reminding her of the third kawaii backdrop, slightly lowering her aim—hey, what was that for? She was in character and everything! And then Bass takes advantage of her hesitation to approach and give the tart a mighty punch, opening wide jagged cracks in the volcano and bouncing her up and down. 

To signify her Veritable Misery at this Vague Meddling, Mimsy yelps loudly as her paws are singed by the still-burbling tart, because that was the _last straw_. Nothing is going to get in her way when she delivers the _proud voluptuous magnificent beatdown_ this Snorlax clearly deserves! Taking another deep breath, Mimsy lets out her wordless yell of wrathful wrath as the volcano underneath her emits a loud, furious noise not unlike that of a burp. 

But without the power boost of Bass's Normal Gem, Mimsy's scream is more underwhelming than before, and Bass recovers sooner. Breathing in and out meditatively, the Snorlax shapes a tiny sphere of soft golden light between his hands. Mimsy looks curiously at her opponent, who seems from her point of view dormant. Nothing happens for a while—and then with a sudden yell, Bass twists around and fires the ball, which bursts and balloons into a harsh bright beam that streaks towards the Furret impossibly fast. Mimsy shrieks as the beam slams into her with a blinding burst of white energy and ends up scrabbling desperately for purchase on the edge of the tart. Slightly embarrassed, she pulls herself back onto the volcano, wincing as its surface chars the end of her tail. Below her, Bass is panting with exhaustion from unleashing such a powerful attack, but glad that he managed to get two solid hits in.

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Sachet Normal Gem
*Health*: 25%
*Energy*: 73%
*Currently*: Anxiously jumping from one foot to the next to minimize contact with the volcano. Standing on the world's largest caldera (2% damage/action). -1 Special Attack, -1 Special Defense.
*Used*: Hyper Voice ~ Flamethrower ~ Hyper Voice

Meursault (O)

*Bass* (m) <Immunity> @ Normal Gem
*Health*: 23%
*Energy*: 74%
*Currently*: Satisfied with this round's results. +1 Attack, +1 Special Attack. 
*Used*: Captivate ~ Earthquake ~ Hyper Beam

Field Notes
-A Sachet has been nearly consumed by a small fire, and is releasing a pungent smell (if you want to pick it up I can unfire it)
-Chunks of the volcano have been dislodged and are smoking ominously.

Action Notes
-Mimsy's first Hyper Voice was boosted by the Normal Gem, consuming it.
-Captivate's effectiveness was lowered by the distance between the Pokemon.
-Any Pokemon who stands on the volcano takes 2% fire damage per action because like, it's a volcano, but most physical attacks and some special/status attacks made against them will have lowered accuracy and raised energy costs.
-Earthquake did 1% extra damage because the volcano is harder than normal earth. It was also a critical hit.
-I ref charge/recharge moves as having -1 priority as well as the extra energy; in this case it didn't matter.
-please tell me if I got any calculations wrong again..



Spoiler: calcs



Mimsy: 68 - 2 (world's largest caldera) - 17 (Earthquake)  - 2 (world's largest caldera) - 20 (Hyper Beam) - 2 (world's largest caldera) = 25
86 - 2 (hop onto world's largest caldera) - 2 (Hyper Voice) - 5 (Flamethrower) - 4 (Hyper Voice) = 73
Bass: 57 - 16 (Hyper Voice) - 8 (Flamethrower) - 10 (Hyper Voice) = 23
91 - 1 (Captivate) - 5 (Earthquake) - 11 (Hyper Beam) = 74



Meursault commands next.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 6, 2015)

MIMSYYYYYY stop getting critted and unspecial defensed. jeez. is this payback for the hax of the last battle? this is payback for the hax of the last battle. better not make me rage or I will explode the volcano on your FACE


----------



## nastypass (Apr 6, 2015)

Okay Bass, it's time for our hail Mary play: How To Cook Your Dragon

First action, you aren't to even _think_ about what you'll do until Mimsy acts. Hopefully this will keep her from pulling off a Me First.  If she digs down, use Earthquake. If she makes clones or sets up a Substitute, Hyper Voice. Otherwise? Use your magic Gen I powers and _roast that Furret alive._ Use Psychic to hurl her into the volcano and pray to literally any of the Random Number Gods that that's the end of it. Keep her pressed down there as long as it takes, and no matter what _keep her down there._ I don't care how much energy you have to spend, just do it, okay? I have faith in you, Bass.

You have the same conditionals on every action, Bass. If she's in the volcano, obviously you don't have to wait - just keep her in there.

If she protects, you should Hyper Voice - it wastes the least energy.

*Psychic/Earthquake/Hyper Voice x3*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey, Mimsy, you know this move! Get down from that volcano and give him a *Sucker Punch + Last Resort* just like your last time here! This time it'll actually knock him out, though. No reason why it shouldn't work, since he's waiting for you to move and all three of his conditionals are attacking ones, so enjoy yourself! If somehow it doesn't work out, I guess you're screwed, so just wail your huge-ass lungs out in that volcano with an *Uproar*.

*Sucker Punch + Last Resort ~ Uproar*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 6, 2015)

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Sachet Normal Gem
*Health*: 25%
*Energy*: 73%
*Currently*: Anxiously jumping from one foot to the next to minimize contact with the volcano. Standing on the world's largest caldera (2% damage/action). -1 Special Attack, -1 Special Defense.
*Commands*: Sucker Punch + Last Resort ~ Uproar

Meursault (O)

*Bass* (m) <Immunity> @ Normal Gem
*Health*: 23%
*Energy*: 74%
*Currently*: Satisfied with the round's results. +1 Attack, +1 Special Attack. 
*Commands*: Psychic / Hyper Voice / Earthquake x3

Field Notes
-A Sachet has been nearly consumed by a small fire, and is releasing a pungent smell.
-Chunks of the volcano have been dislodged and are smoking ominously.

*Round 3*​
The referee brings her flags down dramatically to begin the round, but instead of the flashy action of the prior two rounds, Bass and Mimsy just lock eyes, each keenly focusing on the other. A few seconds pass with nothing of note happening, and—

Summoning a clear white aura that flickers purple-black occasionally, Mimsy focuses for a second, then _throws_ herself off the volcano with a yell, barreling straight into her opponent and pounding every part of him she can reach. Throughout the attack she keeps in mind her exhaustion and sheer determination to finish this— as well as some hax rage and the cheers of her trainer. Bass takes the first few blows with the trademark resolution of his species, but he falters as Mimsy leaps off, panting. His wounds seem to be just too much for him, and finally Bass sways on his feet before collapsing onto the track, utterly exhausted. 

Still breathing heavily, Mimsy scampers back to poke the Snorlax a few times when it seems he isn't rising, and after a minute the referee raises her flags to signify Eifie's victory. As the trainers shake hands and leave the tart with the help of a league-owned Abra, their Pokemon revert back to their normal forms, and everyone tries to shake off the strange feeling that fighting in an inverse battle confers.

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Sachet Normal Gem
*Health*: 25%
*Energy*: 60%
*Currently*: Sproinging around elatedly.
*Used*: Sucker Punch + Last Resort

Meursault (x)

*Bass* (m) <Immunity> @ Normal Gem
*Health*: *0*%
*Energy*: 74%
*Currently*: Fainted. 
*Used*: nothing

Field Notes
-A Sachet has been completely consumed by a small fire, which is releasing a pungent smell.
-Chunks of the volcano have been dislodged and have caught fire.
-The volcano looks ready to explode…



Spoiler: calcs



Mimsy: 25 = 25
73 - 13 (Sucker Punch + Last Resort) = 60
Bass: 23 - 25 (Sucker Punch + Last Resort) = *0*
74 = 74


And that's that! Eifie gets $8, I get $5, Meursault gets $3. Mimsy gets 2 exp and happiness and can now evolve, and Bass gets 1 exp and happiness and can now evolve.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 7, 2015)




----------

